# cream?



## Sherryr (Aug 20, 2012)

OK I have a Nubian and a Kinder that I am milking .
I wait till I had a gallon of milk and then I warmed it up to separate the milk with a separator out of a gl I got a half of a cup of very very thick cream. The next morning I looked at the cream and it was hard.So I thought did it make butter so I put ice cold water in it and started to shake it I got a half cup of butter out of it. What up with that? has anyone had this happen? 
*
*


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I've set my cream separator so that the resulting cream was extremely thick. When it cooled off (in the fridge) it became a solid block until i let it warm up to room temp again. Once it warmed up and became soft, i was able to make butter out if it, only I use an electric mixer.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Been thinking of getting a seperator so this is good question I plan on making ice creams out of the cream so do you think it's work the same for that or is it just good for butter?


----------



## Sherryr (Aug 20, 2012)

Thorsonframs, My Ant has ND mix I has separate her's and out of a gl we got 3/4 of cream not as thick as mine. I made ice cream out of it and it was very good


----------



## Sherryr (Aug 20, 2012)

Lottsagoats,how much milk did you start with and how much cream did you get?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I made really great ice cream with my Nigerian milk. Most recipes call for cream and whole milk. I made some with just the whole milk and it was great. I got a very good separator on ebay like this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/CREAM-SEPAR...769?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e6fa9b4f9 , they have electric models too.

Also, if you want to use "whole vanilla beans" you will see they are very expensive in the grocery store. Order them on ebay too. Very inexpensive.


----------



## Sherryr (Aug 20, 2012)

Di, I have not use just milk for ice cream, I will have to give it a try. I have the same separator I got it off eBay. I have to look up vanilla beans
Thanks


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I get my beans from eBay as well,go get a gallon of vodka and make your own vanilla,comes out great!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I make my own vanilla and it is awesome  Used it to make vanilla icecream and it was fabulous!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I save my milk for several days, warm it to room temp and separate it all at once. The amount depends on how many does I am milking, their production, breed, feed, and the stage of their lactation. The further along they are, the higher the butter fat %. The lower the protein and higher the roughage, the more fat in the milk but the overall production is less.

I make butter, ice cream, sour cream, whipped cream, coffee creamer, whatever I want out of the cream. It's really good poured straight on my morning cereal or in my hot chocolate!


----------



## Sherryr (Aug 20, 2012)

OK. Thanks lottsagoats that's good to know


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

lottsagoats said:


> I save my milk for several days, warm it to room temp and separate it all at once. The amount depends on how many does I am milking, their production, breed, feed, and the stage of their lactation. The further along they are, the higher the butter fat %. The lower the protein and higher the roughage, the more fat in the milk but the overall production is less.


Coming from a dairy producer background, I have to kindly disagree here. The butterfat % basically stays the same all through a lactation. Just seems to Change, kind of an optical illusion. Different amounts of milk. Same fat. A good ration will have a solid protein:fiber margin, helping you maintain your fat and up your produce. Not many people take into consideration total mixed rations with goats as small herd owners but they're very important too!


----------

